# Temporary Bluetooth Phone connection fix?



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys... 

Quite a few updates ago... When in the car my Bluetooth on the phone would disconnect intermittently from the car.

Like most people who also experienced this... It would get extraordinary aggravating being on a phone call, and then have it cut in and out every 10 seconds or so, swapping between the phone audio and the car audio.

One Bluetooth feature I always had disconnected was the audio/media sound. The reason why, is because I don't have any media on my phone that I want to play in the car... And on top.... it would basically mute all my phone notifications.

The other day when i did a full reconnect with my phone, it automatically linked the media from the phone to the car. And voila... I get no disconnection whatsoever when on a phone call.

When I switch that feature off again... It goes back to cutting in and out intermittently.

When when I turn it back on... The connection is back to being perfect.

so in short. I get a perfect phone connection at all times when I have the media linked from my phone to the car.


Is this considered a phone issue... Or a car issue?

Mike


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Mike, I am having the exact same issue as you, and v24.x update caused it for me. 
Also same as you, I keep media switched on and it "handles" the problem, but I wish I didnt have to leave it on!

Hopefully will be fixed in next version of the software!! 

ps. nice to know its not JUST ME


----------

